# Lonely On The Internet?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN......nothing like companionship to share with someone.....it can make a grown man cry, weep for joy, or turn a smart-aleck into a completely different(joyful) person. The world looks much less bleak with someone you love walking beside you.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/12/cultivating-love-internet-farmer-dating-site-hugely-popular/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=88f6a88515-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-88f6a88515-296641129


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Only those living the farm life understand the life style.

Work until you are finished, then eat a meal.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah, I married a woman who did not understand the farming work ethic. Ask me how that ended!

Then I married a woman who understood the work ethic, but didn't understand farming. Better. But not perfect.

She is starting to get the idea:


that scheduling is weather dependent;
that planning ahead is essential; that feeding the livestock first is necessary;
that a day off means quitting at 6PM instead of 9PM;
that the best time to take a vacation is in the winter;
that the sun comes up in the morning;
that sunrises can be awesome; 
that blue jeans and a T-shirt are the uniform;
that dust, grease, mud, etc., are part of the uniform;
that band-aids are part of a farmer's cosmetic jewelry;
that looking at the weather report before looking at her happens;
that you can't control the weather;
that the big news in town is grain prices or Charlie's new combine;
that going out to town for a beer is part of continuing education;
that we need to budget for good times---and lean times;
that used can be better than new.

She's starting to learn.

Ralph


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Ralph,

If your wife has a single sister as well schooled as her, she maybe a hot commodity on HT. 

I feel for some of you guys, I guess I was lucky and found a farmer's daughter that would say yes (or maybe she thought she was doing society a favor and changed my ways).

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have one that has been around agriculture all her life. Understanding the day to day part, clueless. I can't for the life of me teach her how to do something. She says she wants to learn how to operate equipment or routine maintenance. After the 10th time she wonders why I get mad and tell her to go away I'll do it myself.

The kicker is she tries to run the show (I'm the sole owner by the way, everything is in my name). I want things done a certain way, she'll blatantly ignore it and do it her way. It's a long story to explain, you would have to be here to understand. I leave her in charge of filling meat orders since most of them are her coworkers. I want reciepts, inventory adjustments, deposits, etc made a certain way so I know exactly what's going on. Nope. Does it her way and it's not concise so I have to filter my way through it. It was my fault I tried to sell a cut of meat one time not knowing it was sold because my realtime inventory list showed we still had it. Her response is she knows exactly what is sold/unsold and she adjusts the inventory weekly. Hmmm. I deduct as I pull it out. No wonder my counts were off. My solution? I quit doing it my way and let her have the reins. So now she tells me she works her butt off making sales and how much work have I done?

I quietly think to myself,"I don't do jack shit, the cows just magically go 'poof' they are steaks."

I'm just starting to learn, let them do it their way and try my best to ignore it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> I'm just starting to learn, let them do it their way and try my best to ignore it.


"Happy wife, makes a happy life"

Larry


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been married to the same woman 46 years and have farmed all those years. If I could change anything I would try to be a better husband.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Yeah, I married a woman who did not understand the farming work ethic. Ask me how that ended!
> 
> Then I married a woman who understood the work ethic, but didn't understand farming. Better. But not perfect.
> 
> ...


Excellent.....that is pure poetry!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Waterway64 said:


> I've been married to the same woman 46 years and have farmed all those years. If I could change anything I would try to be a better husband.


Your a good man Waterway.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Only those living the farm life understand the life style.
> 
> Work until you are finished, then eat a meal.


Last meal I had was last night. Was gonna haul corn like a SOB and be done today, instead took six hours to get the first load in after blowing an airline on the road.

Even though I married an ex farm girl, she lived in town long enough to be almost ruined.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Fifty-one years ago, I married a city girl. We had the desire to own a piece of our own land at that time, but it took about 44 years to finally find and afford to buy it. Now we have a small ranch/farm with about 50 hd of cattle, feed them round bales of grass hay and some sm sqs of alfalfa in the winter. Corn is fed whole for energy in winter. I've always wanted to have my wife learn how to run equipment. She is willing to learn and has done alfalfa tedding. She is somewhat scared to operate the tractor, and I'm somewhat glad, because a month ago, I was running in 9th gear approaching the closed ranch gate. As if began slowing down, I depressed the clutch and heard the clutch cable pop. The best I could do was pull back on the manual throttle, apply the brakes to slow down, turn into the hay meadow, and kill the engine by hard braking. Had an inexperienced person been driving, no telling what would have happened.

Like most of us, I have my way of doing things. Recently, I went through surgery and my wife had to do the feeding. We hired a neighbor to put out round bales for the cows. My wife lifted the 50 lb bags of whole corn and fed the cows with the pen gate closed as she is somewhat intimidated by the cattle. This included going into an adjacent pasture and feeding rather friendly yearling heifers in individual half barrels. They got too friendly and close to her, just like they do me. She came up with a solution of tying the half barrels to the fence and putting the corn into them from the other side of the fence. Guess where the half barrels are now? One less gate to open and no jostling with pushy yearling heifers. A spouse can see things that will make ranch work easier if only we will give them the chance.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've tried wording this a few different ways to no avail, so it probably won't make sense or come out offensive to some, so I've zipped my flame suit. 
In my way of doing things and the way I like to set up my life, I'm grateful my wife has an excellent paying career that's relatively stress free doing something that has nothing to do with farming. We can be away from each other just enough so that we want to see each other at the trend of the day, my bank account is usually adequate or better, and my wife looks better from not suffering the long term effects of exposure to the elements or possible injuries related to farming.

Happy wife does equal happy life, but IMO, it's of great importance to be picky when YOU are "shopping" for a mate. Chose wisely!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

After past failed relationships (especially the last) I had a set mind on what I wanted in a lady. Well some how I had found one that is more than I could've asked for. A farmgirl with roots in dairy going to school aspiring for vet school. Though it is still really early I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Bgriffin856 everyone deserves to find love and be happy I am so glad for you that you may have found the one, grab a hold of her, hold her even tighter and enjoy the ride, having that special someone in your life makes it so much better, it makes the good time evern sweeter and makes the rough times bearable, as you probably all ready know.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It is difficult and good when you are married to a true farmer. As JD3430 said you can get away from the farm with your wife . My wife and I cant do t where ever we are. But 38 years later would do it all again. Ask my daughters it is different . Many young farmers tried to court them. They can and still work on the farm when not at there other jobs . Being in a family that owned 4 farms prolly caught some young guys eyes. one dated the BTOs son . But my SILs will be MDs.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's almost like both ways are understandable

1. Wife works with you and you can accomplish a lot more.
2. Wife works her own career and you get complimentary income that's not tied to the see saw income of farming.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> It is difficult and good when you are married to a true farmer. As JD3430 said you can get away from the farm with your wife . My wife and I cant do t where ever we are. But 38 years later would do it all again. Ask my daughters it is different . Many young farmers tried to court them. They can and still work on the farm when not at there other jobs . Being in a family that owned 4 farms prolly caught some young guys eyes. one dated the BTOs son . But my SILs will be MDs.


What are you saying Endrow, I ain't following......


----------

